# Ammo Salvage storage and return rules



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2014)

I'm having a hard time tracking down an answer so I'm hoping I can throw it out here and get a response.

When it comes to ammo salvage from a range (ammo cans, plastic tubes, brass) is there a rule that salvage cannot be stored at a unit lines for a few days and be brought to an ammo compound later?

Does ammo salvage need to be returned to the ammo pl/compound the same day a range happens?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time tracking down an answer so I'm hoping I can throw it out here and get a response.
> 
> When it comes to ammo salvage from a range (ammo cans, plastic tubes, brass) is there a rule that salvage cannot be stored at a unit lines for a few days and be brought to an ammo compound later?
> 
> Does ammo salvage need to be returned to the ammo pl/compound the same day a range happens?



I wouldn't think so. Some Reseve units hold their salvage for some time before they can make arrangements to return it. Don't know why it would be different for the Regs.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Feb 2014)

Where's Ammotech?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2014)

I know at CFSME we store all salvage from our ranges at the Dry Training Area until we can arrange with the School Ammo NCO to have them come pick it up....


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2014)

The explination I got was that ammo salvage cannot be stored on base at a units lines because there is no guarentee that the salvage has been proven clear of live rounds.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The explination I got was that ammo salvage cannot be stored on base at a units lines because there is no guarentee that the salvage has been proven clear of live rounds.



Does no one use a sorting table anymore?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Feb 2014)

You called?

There is no hard and fast regulation, other than safety.  The salvage would have to undergo a first FFE inspection by an authorized individual (normally at least QL3 Pte authorized to do so).    At that point it can be transported as an unregulated good.

With regard to storage of salvage the exact regulations would be dictated by Base/Area Standing Orders.  Normally SAA salvage is not a concern for short term storage.  Pyro or HE salvage would probably be required to be returned to a storage facility to mitigate the risk that something live is left in the packaging, be this an arty sim, a charge bag, or a stick of C4.  The location you have to store it also works into it, the DTA in Gagetown in secure, on a base, etc.  Stacking it up outside the fire exit of an armoury in downtown Bathurst would probably limit what you could keep.

So the rule is whatever your standing orders say.  The other point to consider is that a lot of ammunition packaging and associated material are now controlled goods and regulations applicable to the storage of those items also apply.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2014)

Base standing orders, serach continues. Thanks!


----------

